
Social hangout site for teens leaks millions of plaintext passwords - enraged_camel
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/09/social-hangout-site-for-teens-leaks-millions-of-plaintext-passwords/
======
nmgsd
It's astonishing how many systems and apps still have no password security in
2016. It's really not that hard to protect your users' passwords.

